# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [iPod] ερωτηση για αλλαγη digitizer σε iPad 4

## nextforbest

Καλησπερα , εχω ενα ipad 4 και του αλλαξα το digitizer αλλα μεσα σε 1 μερα η κατω αριστερα μερια ξεκολησε.Του ειχα βαλει την κολλα διπλης οψης που ειχε το ιδιο το digitizer.Του την εβγαλα, το καθαρισα και του εβαλα της 3Μ αλλα και παλι μετα απο λιγες ωρες ξεκολησε και ειναι σχεδον στον αερα απο την αριστερη μερια.
Το ipad δεν ηταν χτηπημενο καθολου στις γωνιες.Επισης η καλωδιοταινια την εχω προσεξει πολυ και την εχω βαλει σωστα ετσι ωστε να μην σπρωχνει το τζαμακι.
Ξερει κανεις τι μπορω να κανω να μην μου ξεκολλαει?

----------


## leosedf



----------


## betacord85

α ρε κωνσταντινε με τα ωραια σου! :Tongue2:  καταρχας αγπαητε μου εχεις ξαναλλαξει γενικα digitizer σε κινητο η tablet?απο ebay το πηρες το digitizer?οι φτηνοι sellers Πουλανε αθλια digitizer και εχω παραπονα απο πολλους συναδελφους...παρε καλλητερη ποιοτητα η το αυθεντικο...

----------


## nextforbest

Εγω λεω να του βαλω μπαμπριζοκολα χαχαχααχα leosedf ωραιος!

Σοβαρα τωρα το εχω ξεκολλησει 2 φορες το εχω καθαρισει και του εχω βαλει διαφορετικη ταινια αλλα και παλι τιποτα.
Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει?

----------


## JOUN

Tετοια κολα θελει:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-10ml-TP-...item20e95e5974
Και μετα θελει να στεγνωσει σε φως  UV .

----------


## nextforbest

Αυτη ειναι για iphone οχι για ipad.

----------


## JOUN

Eσυ ρε Γιαννη εβαλες ταινια και ξεκολλησε και τωρα δεν σου κανει αυτη που σου εδειξα;
Για δες αυτην τι διαφορετικο εχει απο την πρωτη που εβαλα;
Ακριβως η ιδια ειναι ετσι;

----------

ziakosnasos (26-07-14)

----------


## nextforbest

Γιωργο καλησπερα και σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.
Οι κολλες UV χρησιμοποιειται ως επι των πλειστων σε κινητα που θες να κολλησεις οθονη με τζαμακι.Ειναι πιο πολυ για τζαμι με τζαμι(πλαστικο ή μη).
Δεν εχω ακουσει ουτε εχω δει κανενα απο youtube να βαζει uv glue σε ipad.

----------

